# Looking for land or lease in Decatur, or Seminole County, Ga.



## duckman0621 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am looking for land to lease in Seminole, or Decatur, County, Ga. I would be interested in a hunting club also. Please contact me here by pm,  850-643-8830, or johnny.barfoot@yahoo.com


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 9, 2010)

Join the club on that one, why don't you just lease in Calhoun, Bay, or Gulf County, FL. I see that your from that area with that phone #. You could lease land from Westervelt, cheap, direct and by yourself.


----------



## duckman0621 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, but the land they have isn't very good.


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 10, 2010)

Man I got buddies that hunt Calhoun and kill bucks in the registry every year! You heard wrong, there are some awesome leases via westervelt. A handful of the leases are QDM, and one county north of where you are at isn't going to give you much better deer, despite it being in GA.


----------



## duckman0621 (Mar 11, 2010)

I live in Liberty County, and I have looked at the Westervelt land. It is o.k., just not that great. I grew up in Jackson County, and I like the layout of the land better in that area. Do you know of any good duck leases in La.?


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 11, 2010)

Duck Leases are expensive here, if you want one over here and don't want to go to SW Louisiana, they are good in Delacroix and  Venice Louisiana. I believe they run about 2,000 for a 200 or 300 acre block (half block). They are tough to come by, but certainly possible. But you can public hunt with great sucess in Venice. Tons of grey ducks, pintails, and green wing teal. I just moved here from Tallahassee, so I'm looking, but I'm going to keep my lease in Leon County, FL for the time being, plus I'm only paying around 800$ for it.


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 11, 2010)

Also the leases are "Marsh" leases, so there is absolutley no dry land, your leasing brackish water from the oil companies and land holdings, so an awesome duck boat is a must to hunt these waters.


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 11, 2010)

Duckman, my buddy is in White Springs in Bristol and he killed a couple nice bucks there this year. You wouldn't happen to be in that club would you?


----------



## duckman0621 (Mar 11, 2010)

No, I hunt in blue creek, and on Telogia creek with some buddies who own land there. I used to hunt ducks in venice with a good friend of mine. He is now a charter captain and his name is Jack. You may want to contact him about a lease. SBHYCHARTERS.COM, I think. Good luck.


----------

